# Favorite tech mag



## ruinexplorer (May 26, 2008)

I end up subscribing to many different theater related magazines (Lighting Dimensions, Stage Directions, Lights & Sound America, etc.). What I was wondering is what others prefer for articles, new product info, classified ads, or other stuff?


----------



## themuzicman (May 26, 2008)

I am a high school student, and have found a great deal of information in Light & Sound America. The price is great for a student too =D

I like it better than a few other magazines that I subscribe to.


----------



## Footer (May 26, 2008)

Live Design has been getting better over the last 6 months or so, kind of makes me glad they merged Entertainment Design and Lighting Dimensions together. Lighting and Sound america is also pretty good.


----------



## propmonkey (May 26, 2008)

i stick with stage directions...its free :]


----------



## avkid (May 26, 2008)

Ross, almost everything is free if you know where to look.

Live Sound International


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 26, 2008)

avkid said:


> Ross, almost everything is free if you know where to look.
> 
> Live Sound International



Agreed, I don't pay for any of them (I have about seven that I subscribe to).


----------



## Charc (May 26, 2008)

ruinexplorer said:


> Agreed, I don't pay for any of them (I have about seven that I subscribe to).



List with hyperlinks, por favor?


----------



## derekleffew (May 26, 2008)

Since _Lighting&Sound America_ published my article, I'm kind of partial to them, but I also like _PLSN_. _Live Design_, not so much. I miss the original _Theatre Crafts_ and _Lighting Dimensions_, and the _USITT Journal_. Another I like a lot is ESTA's _Protocol_.


----------



## gafftaper (May 26, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Since _Lighting&Sound America_ published my article, I'm kind of partial to them, but I also like _PLSN_. _Live Design_, not so much. I miss the original _Theatre Crafts_ and _Lighting Dimensions_, and the _USITT Journal_. Another I like a lot is ESTA's _Protocol_.



And it was a fabulous article straight out of these very forums too! 

I like L&S America and Stage Directions the best. You can really learn something reading them. Lot's of great new tricks, product reviews, learn from the interviews with pros. Live Design is mostly pretty pictures without a lot of content to learn from. It's nice to look at but not something that you read and say "Oh I never thought of trying that before." PLSN/FOH are good for industry news but the articles are kind of week. 

If you get turned down for the free subscription most of them allow you to read the latest issue on their website. This topic was covered about a year ago and I posted links to all the websites. Someone with more ambition than me at the moment can search. All the magazines are free if you are in a position of spending money... they are paid for by the advertisers. Some give them away to students as well.


----------



## derekleffew (May 26, 2008)

See the (freshly created) Collaborative Article: Industry Periodicals.


----------



## Spikesgirl (May 26, 2008)

I have to say that "Stage Directions" as a good solid tech/gen theater mag for community theaters, especially those that don't have large budgets. It's readable and often approachable. However, it's one of the few I have written for - go figure!


----------



## LDTom (Jun 9, 2008)

I get Live Design and Light and Sound America and are pretty happy with both of them. They seem to cover wide varieties of topics ranging from AV to Lighting to Sound and the whole gamot. I actually liked it better before Live Design because I got Lighting Dimensions and that was much more intensive on my field. 

I also for some unseen reason get Architectural lighting but hardly read it because for the most part it has no effect on my line of work.


----------



## cverdetech (Jul 22, 2008)

Lighting & Sound America is a great one. I've subscribed to Stage Directions, PLSN, and Live Design too, all of which aren't terrible but LSA always tends to have something interesting in every issue and PLSN is great especially when you're interested in knowing what big mainstream tours are using gear-wise.

either way, all of those are free, and hey if its free, i'll take what i can get.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 22, 2008)

Of all the ones I've gotten so far, I've got to say that the most informative one to me was Light and Sound America, but I've also found Stage Directions to be useful as well. (I've only gotten one issue of each so far, though...)

Now, if someone could point me to a good sound/light magazine for church users, that would be marvelous... Although LSA did have a cool article in this last issue.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 22, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> ...Now, if someone could point me to a good sound/light magazine for church users, that would be marvelous...


Sorry...can't resist...... *Ask and ye shall receive:* _Technologies for Worship Magazine_.


----------



## Serendipity (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm fond of PLSN's Tip of the Week which is sent out in the email editions.
They may be things to try, things I already do, or not my style, but more often or not they're amusing.


----------



## lieperjp (Jul 23, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Sorry...can't resist...... *Ask and ye shall receive:* _Technologies for Worship Magazine_.



Hmm... I don't know why I skipped that when looking up the Industry Periodicals Article...


----------



## Saunier (Jul 23, 2008)

The lighting director for randy travis told me to subscribe for PLSN magazine. Its free!!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 26, 2008)

lieperjp said:


> Now, if someone could point me to a good sound/light magazine for church users, that would be marvelous... Although LSA did have a cool article in this last issue.



You can also check out Church Production Magazine. I found it to be a little more technical than TFWM, but that means that it isn't as good for smaller churches with less technical staff.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 27, 2008)

Through the above magazine, I found there's an "LDI" specifically for the Houses of Worship, to be held this year in Houston, 11/5-7/08. Worship Facilities Conference & Expo.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 28, 2008)

I am a fan of PLSN, FOH, and Stage Directions. PLSN and FOH get a bit to much into installs and tours for my liking, but it is free and that is a great price. Although I read it, Sightlines from USITT is often a bit to academic / to spicifically focused for me.

~Dave


----------

